# Penang Island | Food, Heritage, Culture and Nature



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Penang Island, noted as asia's melting pot through it's long history as an important colonial post. Being recognized as World Heritage Site by UNESCO, Penang shines as one of asia's top destination. The New York Times readers recently voted Penang as 2nd place to visit in 2009. So gentlement, pack you back because this Malaysian jewel is here waiting for you!

----------------------------------------

*Hindu's Thaipusam Festival*


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Penang and sea....


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

OshHisham said:


> -
> *Hindu's Thaipusam Festival*


ugh, that's gatta hurt. why are they doing that? Any thing wrong with them?!


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> ugh, that's gatta hurt. why are they doing that? Any thing wrong with them?!


we have that here too in Thailand, its a way to show devotion to your deity, if you are Shi'ite you shouldn't be too afraid of that :lol:. People who do it sometimes they say they don't feel any pain because they have so much faith in the God or the Goddess of the temple or the Gods in general.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Persiancat said:


> ugh, that's gatta hurt. why are they doing that? Any thing wrong with them?!


in Hinduism believe, once you put your wish on one of Hindu deity (Murugan), and if your wish is fulfilled, then this is what you have to do for repay...

Thaipusam celebration in Batu Caves, Kuala Lumpur is way larger than this...involves millions of devotees...


----------



## Waldenstrom (Dec 13, 2006)

great place! I must visit Penang someday


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

penang...world's famous for its eating out culture and street food paradise! even traditional food vendors are still exist in this Silicon Valley of Asia.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Little India @ Penang


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

OshHisham said:


> in Hinduism believe, once you put your wish on one of Hindu deity (Murugan), and if your wish is fulfilled, then this is what you have to do for repay...
> 
> Thaipusam celebration in Batu Caves, Kuala Lumpur is way larger than this...involves millions of devotees...


Thanks god so much that i'm not a Hindu, or else i had to repay like this if my wishes came true!


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> Thanks god so much that i'm not a Hindu, or else i had to repay like this if my wishes came true!


nooo, not all like that at all, not everybody has to do that.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pivra said:


> nooo, not all like that at all, not everybody has to do that.


I know, I'm just messing with ya'll


----------



## WHO ME? (Oct 14, 2008)

I hear the roti canai, mee goreng and the rendang calling my name endearingly!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Lonely Planet describes Penang Island as 'Food Paradise of Epic Proportions'


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Al-Jazeera shows Penang as the 1st destination for streetfood...

Part 1





Part2


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

more beach...!


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

OshHisham said:


>


^^ ouchy ouch...when do they celebrate this kind of ritual?

i guess penang has changed alot...i've been there way back 9 years ago 
and im impressed how fast the development in penang is.
it's bio diverse culture is really a must see in penang aside from its prestine waters and white sandy beaches.

i wish to visit this place again..keep it coming kay:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

bOrN2BwILd said:


> ^^ ouchy ouch...when do they celebrate this kind of ritual?
> 
> i guess penang has changed alot...i've been there way back 9 years ago
> and im impressed how fast the development in penang is.
> ...


It is usually celebrated in January/February depending on the Tamil calendar.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Penang's street food is so good that I make it a point to go back for my fix whenever I can.


----------

